# KDE stops loading

## Eisenhorn

Hi,

Ich habe den X Server, KDE und nvidia Treiber support installiert. X Server startet und auch KDE startet. 

Jedoch bleibt KDE beim Laden hängen, und zwar beim 4 symbol (dieses Fenstersymbol). Die Maus kann ich noch bewegen.

Hier der die Ausgabe des Xserver Error Logs

```

[  1394.091] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[  1394.092] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1394.092] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686 Gentoo

[  1394.092] Current Operating System: Linux OPPENHEIMER_GENTOO 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 6 14:32:34 CEST 2011 i686

[  1394.093] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[  1394.093] Build Date: 08 July 2011  02:20:22PM

[  1394.094]  

[  1394.094] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[  1394.094]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1394.095] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1394.097] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul  8 15:35:55 2011

[  1394.167] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1394.167] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1394.191] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1394.191] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1394.191] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1394.191] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1394.191] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1394.191] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1394.191] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1394.191] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1394.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1394.215] (**) FontPath set to:

   

[  1394.215] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1394.215] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1394.215] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1394.215] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1394.215] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e6de0

[  1394.215] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1394.215]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1394.215]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1394.215]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1394.215]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1394.217] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:01d8:104d:81e6 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdc000000/16777216

[  1394.217] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1394.217] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1394.217] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1394.217] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1394.217] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1394.217] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  1394.217] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1394.217] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1394.238] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1394.239] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1394.239]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  1394.239]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1394.239]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1394.239] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1394.239] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1394.285] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1395.912] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1395.912]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1395.912]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1395.912] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:11:28 PDT 2011

[  1395.912] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1395.912] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1395.913] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1395.927] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1395.927]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[  1395.927]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1395.927]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1395.927] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1395.927] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1395.964] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1395.964] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1395.964] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1395.965] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1395.965] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1395.979] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1395.979]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  1395.979]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1395.980]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1395.980] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1395.980] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1395.980] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  1395.980] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  1395.980] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1395.981] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1395.981] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1396.063] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1396.063]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1396.063]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1396.106] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:51 PDT 2011

[  1396.119] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1396.126] (--) using VT number 7

[  1396.154] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1396.154] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1396.154] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1396.168] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1396.168]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  1396.168]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1396.168] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  1396.168] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1396.168] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1396.185] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1396.185]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  1396.185]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1396.185] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1396.185] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1396.185] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1396.214] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1396.214] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  1396.214] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1396.214] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1397.312] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)) does not support

[  1397.312] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     NVIDIA 3D Vision stereo.

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7400 (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.41.19

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7400 at PCI:1:0:0

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

[  1397.315] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[  1397.315] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1397.315] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1397.315] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  1397.315] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1397.315] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

[  1397.330] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[  1397.330] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[  1397.330] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1397.337] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1398.794] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1398.866] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  1398.866] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  1398.866] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1398.867] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  1398.867] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  1398.867] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  1398.867] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  1398.867] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1398.868] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1398.868] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1398.868] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1398.868] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  1398.868] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  1398.868] (==) RandR enabled

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1398.868] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1398.869] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  1399.357] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys (/dev/input/event2)

[  1399.357] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1399.357] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1399.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1399.378] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1399.378]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[  1399.378]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1399.378]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[  1399.378] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: always reports core events

[  1399.378] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1399.383] (--) Sony Vaio Keys: Found keys

[  1399.383] (II) Sony Vaio Keys: Configuring as keyboard

[  1399.383] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sony Vaio Keys" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1399.383] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1399.383] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1399.383] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1399.418] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1399.418] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1399.418] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1399.418] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1399.423] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1399.423] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1399.423] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1399.423] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1399.423] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1399.423] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1399.424] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[  1399.424] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1399.436] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  1399.436] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1399.436] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1399.436] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1399.443] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1399.443] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1399.443] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1399.443] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1399.443] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1399.443] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1399.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[  1399.444] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1399.444] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

[  1399.444] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  1399.451] (--) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1399.451] (--) PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1399.451] (--) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1399.451] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1399.451] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1399.451] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1399.451] (II) PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1399.451] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  1399.451] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1399.452] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event6)

[  1399.452] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  1399.452] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[  1399.452] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  1399.459] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1399.459] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute axes

[  1399.459] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found x and y absolute axes

[  1399.459] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Found absolute touchpad.

[  1399.459] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Configuring as touchpad

[  1399.459] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1399.459] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1399.459] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  1399.459] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: initialized for absolute axes.

[  1399.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[  1399.459] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1399.466] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/event3)

[  1399.466] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1399.466] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1399.466] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

Gibt es von KDE auch ein Errorlog? Oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Für jede Hilfe Dank im Vorraus!

MFG

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Eisenhorn

Der Fehler wurde durch die Effekte von KDE verursacht. Problem geöst durch Deaktivierung:

 *Quote:*   

> Log in to text mode, and (re)move the file: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc. If that fails, move it back, and edit (with VIM or some other text-mode editor) to change/remove the compositing lines:
> 
> [Compositing]
> 
> Enabled=false
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Der Fehler wurde durch die Effekte von KDE verursacht. Problem geöst durch Deaktivierung: 

  Deaktivierung ist doch keine lösung..

Du könntest versuchen Composite des nVidia Treibers bereitzustellen. Vermutlich reicht hier ein 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## Eisenhorn

Danke für deine Antwort. Das hat leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Bleibt noch immer hängen  :Sad: .

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch Compositing Probleme mit KDE und den 275ern Nvidia Treibern (siehe). Bei mir hat ein downgrade der Nvidia Treiber auf 270.41.06 geholfen. Zusätzlich in der kwinrc:

```
[Compositing] 

...

OpenGLIsUnsafe=false 

...
```

Es gibt aber auch andere Einträge in Bugzilla (hier und hier). Letzterer ist wohl ein Nvidia Bug, bei dem 32bit Anwendungen crashen, wenn /tmp mit noexec gemounted ist. Hab aber meine Nvidia Treiber noch nicht wieder auf die 275er Version aktualisiert und kann das deshalb nicht aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.

----------

## Eisenhorn

Also OpenGLIsUnsafe=false war bei mir von Anfang an auf false.

Die Nvidiamodulversion ist 

```

NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:54:25 PDT 2011

GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5)

```

Also die, die bei dir geholfen hat.

temp hab ich auch nicht so speziell gemountet

hier die fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Die Buglists muss ich mir noch anschauen.

Danke auf jeden Fall einmal für die vielen Hinweise!

----------

